# How to repair a horses mane?



## Redroanrosie (Aug 2, 2015)

My horses mane is scraggly and uneven. It also feels very rough and is impossible to brush. Her tail isn't great either, but it's not as bad as her mane. I have tried using cowboy magic but it just seems to be a temporary fix.

Any products that can make it feel and look better?

Thanks!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Avoid any products with silicone in them, it will make it seem better for a short while, but is very drying and damaging to the hair in the long term. 
My favorite thing to use in the mane ant tail is straight coconut oil. I use it as a conditioner and as a detangler. I apply it with my hands and get the added benefit of a little hand treatment for myself!


----------



## Eyesupheelsdown (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, I second the coconut oil idea! You can put it in a spray bottle combined with water and spritz it all over their mane and tail and use it as a leave in conditioner, in addition to massaging some into the roots of their mane and tail to help it come in thicker. When you brush, only finger through the tail to avoid breakage, and be very gentle with the mane, too. Good luck!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE coconut oil! i use it on my own hair and my horse's. when brushing i ONLY use a plastic comb. it bends before it brakes the hair when brushing causing less damage to the hair and keeping the hair tangle free. this is from using coconut oil in my mares mane and tail (and only useing a comb and braiding/baging her tail.) before and afters.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Redroanrosie said:


> I have tried using cowboy magic but it just seems to be a temporary fix.


Yup, Cowboy Magic and Showsheen and all those products make the hair look nice, but it really is damaging to them and should be used very sparingly. 

I am very intrigued by the coconut oil concept. 

I myself found this moisturizer that has been doing wonders for my horses. The nice thing is that you can mix it up, and use it on their whole body!

Healthy Haircareâ„¢ Coat Care | Dover Saddlery


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have heard WONDERFUL reviews of the healthy haircare product, due to the lanolin in it I believe. If I were showing I would likely use something like that, but I find coconut oil to be more cost effective!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> but I find coconut oil to be more cost effective!


That link I posted for the gallon size for about $60 is concentrated. You only mix 1 part with 8 parts water. 

That gallon lasts a LONG time!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Redroanrosie said:


> My horses mane is scraggly and uneven. It also feels very rough and is impossible to brush. Her tail isn't great either, but it's not as bad as her mane. I have tried using cowboy magic but it just seems to be a temporary fix.
> 
> Any products that can make it feel and look better?
> 
> Thanks!


1. The texture (feel) of the hair is mostly genetics (i.e. there's really not anything you can do about it).

2. An easy rule of thumb that most people who've worked with horses over 40 years (less in some cases) have known for a long time is that over 90% of products made as a "horse" product (for mane, skin care, foot care, etc., etc., etc.) is over priced and if it is really any good it's primary ingredient(s) is something far less expensive to buy as a non "equine" product.

3. Diet can have some effect.

4. How you treat the hair can have an effect on how well it looks. e.g. Less breakage, etc. will give you longer hair and more even.

coconut oil is the best think I've found for dealing with horse hair for over 45 years. It's actually good for the hair. Does not need to be rinsed out. Makes untangling it easy. Gives it a lovely luster for the first couple of days. Smells great.

However, it will not change the texture, make it grow faster, make it grown longer, make it grow thicker or do any of the other items that so many products claim they do (they don't, can't and never will...unless they some how suddenly alter the horse's genetics)


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, and your horse's mane and forelock look fine. Perfectly acceptable length and quite natural. The tail might be a bit thin, but that's not uncommon and nothing to worry about. Their genetics determine what things will be like. I've seen a lot worse so be happy.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

that's my horse, NOt ops horse. i thought her mane and tail look good. i have spend 2-3 years of braiding and keeping the mane and tail clean to get it to grow that well.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think this may be a sign that your feed could use an improvement. Look for added lysine on your feed tag. Should be right under protein on the list. Then compare vitaminsA, D, E, etc. on some feeds at the feed store. Also look at fat, pick one 6% or over, and fiber.


----------



## Yapa07 (Aug 18, 2015)

Just new to this Horse Forum, but thought I would share a website that I just found. I was researching hoof conditioning and repair. I bought Coconut oil for my horses hoofs. Great to read its also beneficial for mane and tail! Thought the pricing of the products were reasonable. www.bulkapothecary.com


----------

